# Tube feeding chickens



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Casportpony has saved many lives tube feeding sick chickens. I have to say I was never interested until I read her posts. She has saved quite a few of my chickens. I have used it on sick chickens who have needed support and started eating again once they felt better.

She has also taught me about the importance of hydration. Dehydration is something that happens with sick chickens and can kill them. Tubing fluid and meds can make a difference. I think part of a sick chicken needs meds but the other half needs support such as water and calories.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're absolutely correct about the support for nutrition and hydration, just those simple things can pull one through.

I'll never have to face tubing since I got out about four years ago. Just kept my old, non producing birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hear she's spiffing up her tube instructions.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Still trying to figure out the best way to put the info together. So much information in my brain, lol. In the meantime, I am available by phone to teach anyone that wants to learn.


----------

